

RSS Feeds For Web-Designers And Developers - jonphillips
http://spyrestudios.com/160-rss-feeds-for-web-designers-and-developers/
Of course you can’t possibly check all those feeds everyday but a quick scan in your feed reader and you should be good! They inspire me and keep me up-to-date with what’s happening in the design/dev world. Hope you find my ‘little‘ list useful! (OPML file available for download)
======
mahmud
I recommend that you don't read/follow any of these web-designer types and
instead just google the specific tools and techniques you need when you need
them.

These guys tend to be verbose and repetitive, mostly just to build their posse
and expand their reach. Life is too short to be plugged into them; just think
of all the "X essential Y" type posts, they have whole sites devoted to them,
and if you read a few of them you will realize how little content there is.

------
grinich
Geez. Who has time to follow all of this stuff?

I'd say pick a dozen, and read them alongside your morning coffee.

~~~
saikat
Or just read Hacker News.

